
Oldschool PC fonts, release v2.0 - gilad
https://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-fonts/readme/#history
======
ksaj
I love how each company experimented to come up with signature looks. Some are
really nice to look at (like Olivetti MxVGA, Wyse 700b-2y correct 5:12, and
the correct EpsonMGA Mono) while others are visually bizarre (like those
insane r characters in Sperry, and pretty much everything about EagleSpCGA
Alt2 and Alt3 fonts).

The tiny red-on-grey is so hard to read, though. But it's pretty much on par
with what we saw back then.

------
andrewstuart
I cannot explain why I like text mode so much. But I do. And I love the old
text mode fonts.

~~~
grumpy-cowboy
Because it's simple, straight to the point, doesn't have any distracting
images, perfectly aligned, light, ...

------
krallja
A sign that I should log off: I recognized this from a discussion 2 days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23869665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23869665)

